# nach langer Abstinenz wieder da und auf der Suche nach Gefährten! (Auf Shattrath EU - Allianz)



## TheVoice (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Community, 

Ich war eine ganze zeit inaktiv, doch nun juckt es wieder in den Fingern :-) Auf diesem Wege suche ich nach einem oder auch mehreren Mitspieler(in) -/n/nen. 
Erst einmal zu mir: Ich bin fast 28 Jahre alt und suche am liebsten Mitspieler, die ü18 sind und eine gwissen Toleranz mitbringen meinen machnmal etwas derbe Humor ertragen, im besten Fall sogar teilen, können ;-) Ich habe WoW seit WoltK recht ambitioniert iert gespielt, hab als Raidleiter fungiert, war auch in der Gildenleitung größerer Gilden tätig. Nun möchte ich mit euch erstmal weider kleine Bröthcen backen und anch über einem Jahr Abstinenz wieder durchstarten. 

Hier ist es mir egal, ob wir zusammen neu starten (per Werbt einen Freund), oder Ihr vielleicht auch einen 90er habt, dann können wir auch hier zusammen im Endgame starten.

Es ei nochmal geagt, dass ich in beiden Fällen selbst werben würde, eine Rolle kann ich leider nicht annehmen.

Ich stürze mich auch gerne mit Anfängern ins spiel, die entsprechende Erfahrung und auch Erklärbereitschaft ist natürlich da! Ich kann ebenfalls noch auf etwas "Erspartes" zurückgreifen, um bei Mounts oder Bankfächern zu helfen. 

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr, wie ich, gerne im Skype oder TS aktiv seid während des spielens, da ich finde, dass dies einen sehr großen Teil der Spielfreude mit ausmacht. 

Nuns eid ihr dran, schreibt mir gerne, freue mich!

Bis bald, 

TheVoice


----------

